# Diskussion zu: Neue Rolle der Wiederbelebung



## Dabears (6. März 2012)

Die neuen "Rollen der Auferstehung" sind da!

"Auferstandene" Spieler erhalten neben 7 Gratisspieltagen:

-Ein gratis Addonupgrade auf Cataclysm
-Ein Level 80 Charakter Upgrade inkl. komplettem Lvl 80 Gear auf T9 stand (iLvL 232, der Angeworbene sucht sich Charakter und Skillung im Voraus via Accountverwaltung aus)
-Einen gratis Fraktionswechsel zur Fraktion des Freundes
-Einen gratis Servertransfer zum Server des Freundes
-Der Charakter erlernt automatisch alle Skills bis lvl 80
-Der Charakter erlernt Epic Fliegen (280%) und bekommt ein Flugmount
-Der Charakter bekommt lvl 80 Taschen, Reagenzien & Wasser / Essen
-Der Charakter bekommt alle Flugpunkte bis lvl 80 aufgedeckt

Der "Wiederbelebungs-Caster" erhält eines der spektralen Flugmounts: http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Spektrale-Flugmounts-fuer-Nutzer-der-Rolle-der-Auferstehung-871461/ je nach Fraktionszugehörigkeit sobald der Angeworbene das Abo erneuert.

*Wie es geht?*

Man sieht ingame in der Friend Liste eine Rolle über welche man in ein Menü gelangt in dem alle inaktiven Freunde und Gildenmitglieder aufgelistet sind, wenn man diese anklickt und bestätigt wird sofort eine Wiederbelebungsrolle ausgesendet.
Man kann täglich 1 Rolle ingame sowie 1 Rolle über die Accountverwaltung ausschicken.

Der Angeworbene muss keine 90 Tage mehr inaktiv gewesen sein. Auf 1 Account kann jedoch nur einmalig diese Funktion angewandt werden!

Hier das exakte How To: http://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/rolle-der-auferstehung-verschicken-und-akzeptieren


Ein offensichtlicher Versuch der Spielerflucht entgegenzuwirken.
Ich finds an sich nett. Hab so den ein oder anderen in der Liste der da 100% zulangen wird.


Was haltet ihr davon?



*PS: Wenn wer geworben werden will /pm me *


----------



## Torode (6. März 2012)

Das mit dem instant lvl 80er ist hoffentlich ein VERDAMMT schlechter Scherz!


----------



## Hugenotte (6. März 2012)

Pff selbst wenn ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter persönlich zu mir kommt und mir den Arsch küsst kommt mir das nimma auf den PC!


----------



## Karvon (6. März 2012)

stimmt das mit dem instant lvl 80er?


----------



## Wizzbeast (6. März 2012)

Ich denke mal der Satz: A Character boost to Lvl 80 bedeutet nicht ein instant lvl 80 char sondern sowas wie den werbt einen Freund Bonus der ja auch bis Lvl 80 erweitert wurde.


----------



## Dabears (6. März 2012)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Satz: A Character boost to Lvl 80 bedeutet nicht ein instant lvl 80 char sondern sowas wie den werbt einen Freund Bonus der ja auch bis Lvl 80 erweitert wurde.



Nein, Boost heißt soviel wie anheben / erhöhen:

http://www.dict.cc/?s=boost

Sie hätten anderweitig expliziter geschrieben, "Gain Experience gets increased" etc.


----------



## Igoar85 (6. März 2012)

Ich hoffe aber auch, das es ein schlechter scherz ist.


----------



## Wizzbeast (6. März 2012)

Dabears schrieb:


> Nein, Boost heißt soviel wie anheben / erhöhen:
> 
> http://www.dict.cc/?s=boost
> 
> Sie hätten anderweitig expliziter geschrieben, "Gain Experience gets increased" etc.



jo und wenn du die liste mal vollständig liest bedeutet es auch Verstärkung / Steigerung


sorry aber der Beweis ist ein Eigentor

hier mal ein Zitat aus einer Diskussion auf einer US Seite:

I... hope that "boost" means 300% xp or something 

also sind sich auch die Muttersprachler nicht einig was es bedeutet


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2012)

Warum sollte es ein Scherz sein? Ein Boost bis Level 80 ist nichts besonderes. Bei werbt einen Freund geht der Boost zwar nur bis 60, aber dort geht es auch um neue Spieler.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (6. März 2012)

Größter Mist den sie je gemacht haben... und ich hab vor kurzem Jahresabo gemacht >.< Aber naja gibt ja eh keine Alternativen... ^^

Und es gibt nen 80er Char geschenkt, nicht Level bis 80 Schneller oder sonst was sondern erstellen, klick, bämgz80 ...

Edit:



Arosk schrieb:


> Warum sollte es ein Scherz sein? Ein Boost bis Level 80 ist nichts besonderes. Bei werbt einen Freund geht der Boost zwar nur bis 60, aber dort geht es auch um neue Spieler.




Der geht schon seit längerem, glaube 4.2 oder so bis Level 80 mit AddOns halt. Und das ist dort kein Boost sondern ein EXP Increase.

Boost = Instant
Increase = Erhöhung


----------



## Fallensteller (6. März 2012)

Wie lange muss man inaktiv gewesen sein ?

Wie gehabt 90 tage ?




Fallensteller


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2012)

Nicht schlecht, ich würde mich freuen einen Level 80er Char mit Level 25er Gear zu haben, jedem wie es gefällt.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (6. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, ich würde mich freuen einen Level 80er Char mit Level 25er Gear zu haben, jedem wie es gefällt.



Der 80er Char hat 232er Equip. Heißt T9 stufe. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich nachteilig... haben meine Twinks nu viel schlechteres Equip.
Was der Bedeutung "Boost" für Sofort auch mehr Sinn gibt. Erstellst dir den Char und hast das Equip direkt im Inventar/Angelegt. Anstatt das du irgendwann 80 wirst und es alles per Post bekommst... ^^


----------



## Dabears (6. März 2012)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> jo und wenn du die liste mal vollständig liest bedeutet es auch Verstärkung / Steigerung
> 
> 
> sorry aber der Beweis ist ein Eigentor
> ...




MMOChamp sagt instant Level 80 und sonst hätten diese grünen Items mit 4.3 keinen Sinn gehabt...

Und naja Instant Level 80 kommt mir fasst genauso vor wie Instant Level 60 und Full-Bluegeared nach Art Death Knight nur mit 20 Leveln mehr und verhältnismäßig gleichgutem Gear...Habt ihr damals bei Hero Class auch "Schlechter Scherz" gebrüllt?


----------



## Torode (6. März 2012)

Da schwant mir ein genialer Abuse für Realm First Hunter.
Account auf Eis legen => MoP kaufen und registrieren => Sich inviten lassen => Monk auf Level 80 zum MoP Start?!


----------



## Dabears (6. März 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Da schwant mir ein genialer Abuse für Realm First Hunter.
> Account auf Eis legen => MoP kaufen und registrieren => Sich inviten lassen => Monk auf Level 80 zum MoP Start?!




Glaub Cata gabs Serverfirst schon nicht mehr für Class / Race


----------



## Torode (6. März 2012)

Hmm, dann halt Panda, wobei gut Race Changes waren ja auch zu Beginn von Cata nicht möglich mein ich / hieß es.

Aber ich mein Serverfirsts waren mit der jeweiligen Klasse möglich, nur die Rassen waren egal.


----------



## Annovella (6. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum sollte es ein Scherz sein? Ein Boost bis Level 80 ist nichts besonderes. Bei werbt einen Freund geht der Boost zwar nur bis 60, aber dort geht es auch um neue Spieler.



Sign, find allgemein das gar nicht so schlimm.. dann haben Spieler die nach längerer inaktivität wieder spielen wollen einen Char der Stufe 80.. und? Kommt mir nicht mit "es ist ja soo hart auf Stufe 80 zu leveln". Der größte Inhalt des Spiels geht erst bei der höchsten Stufe los.
Naja euch kann man es eh nicht recht machen, nicht WoW wurde wesentlich schlechter(ausser einiges im Bereich PvP: Beispiel Bär, BlutDk, Retri <- Pur lächerlich), nein, die Spielermentalität wurde einfach schlechter.

Freut euch einfach das ihr gegebenenfalls einen alten Kollegen damit "überreden" könnt! Ich für mein Teil kenne ´ne Menge die das vllt. wieder motivieren würde.

Seht nicht immer alles so verbissen.. gerade wenns eine positive Meldung ist! Mensch.


----------



## Darequi (7. März 2012)

Fallensteller schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man inaktiv gewesen sein ?
> 
> Wie gehabt 90 tage ?
> 
> Fallensteller



Dazu sagt das Battle.net :" NOTE: A player may only receive a Scroll of Resurrection if their game subscription expired before March 6, 2012."

Also gibts für diese spezielle Aktion ein Ablaufdatum wie bei D3 und dem Jahrespass. > 06.03.2012



Btw. Wenn jemand 30 Tage kostenlos spielen und die Vorteile der Aktion erleben möchte, vorrausgesetzt er hat einen deaktivierten Account, der für die Scroll of Resurection 
befähigt ist, so kann er mich gern anschreiben und ich denke, das wir uns da sicherlich einig werden, was die 30 Tage $ angeht.


----------



## Fallensteller (7. März 2012)

Cool, meine Spielzeit ist am 14.2.2012 abgelaufen. 

Bin grade knapp bei kasse. Mal heute nachmittag nen kollegen anhauen 
Danke für die info, btw die info von dir, die auf englisch ist habe ich nirgends gefunden 



grüße fallensteller


----------



## hockomat (7. März 2012)

Mitlerweile auch auf der Deutschen Blizz seite bekant gegeben und ja man wird einen Instant LvL 80 char bekommen es ist kein Scherz


----------



## Druiler (7. März 2012)

Ohne witz das wird auch immer behinderter wass wollen die noc machen baldhat man mit werb einen freund auch nen instant 60er mit strater gold und t4 eq (oda so weis net was bei lvl 60ern aktuel war sry)


----------



## orkman (7. März 2012)

ich weiss jetzt net ob man einfach nur mehr xp bekommt bis lvl 80 oder ob man sofort nen lvl 80er bekommt ... falls es das 2te ist , dann weiss ich jetzt mit sicherheit wieso ich aufgehoert habe und wieso ich sicher nicht mehr anfange.... denken sie echt dass sie damit mehr spieler zurueckgewinnen ?


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. März 2012)

Hier der Auszug aus den offiziellen FAQ:

*Welche Belohnung bekommt man, wenn mein Freund die von mir verschickte Rolle der Auferstehung akzeptiert hat?*

Als erstes erhält der Account eures Freundes ein kostenloses digitales Upgrade auf WoW Cataclysm. Dann kann er einen Charakter sofort auf Level 80 setzen lassen und 7 Tage kostenlos spielen.
Anmerkung: Das digitale Upgrade und die Möglichkeit einen Charakter auf Level 80 setzen zu lassen, ist nur für Rollen der Auferstehung verfügbar, welche innerhalb der 90 Tage unserer Sonderaktion versendet wurden. Spieler, die unsere Rolle der Auferstehung danach akzeptiert haben, erhalten lediglich die 7 Tage Spielzeit und nicht das digitale Cataclysm Upgrade oder die Möglichkeit einen Charakter auf Level 80 setzen zu lassen.


*Ich habe die Rolle der Auferstehung akzeptiert. Wie bekomme ich die Level für meinen Charakter?*

Bitte loggen Sie sich dafür in die Battle.net-Accountverwaltung ein und wählen dort den entsprechenden WoW-Account aus. Dann klicken Sie bitte auf den &#8222;Belohnungen"-Knopf und wählen den entsprechenden Charakter und die entsprechende Skillung aus. Wenn Sie das nächste Mal in das Spiel einloggen, ist der Charakter bereit, das kataklysmische Azeroth zu erkunden.


*Was muss mein Freund tun und was bedeutet der Level 80 Aufstieg genau? *

Nachdem er die Rolle der Auferstehung akzeptiert hat, kann er einen Charakter in der Accountverwaltung des entsprechend reaktivierten WoW-Accounts auswählen. Dieser Charakter wird automatisch auf Level 80 gesetzt. Entsprechend der ausgewählten Talentspezialisierung werden bereits im Vorfeld alle gängigen Talentpunkte vergeben und die entsprechenden Zauber erlernt. Das bedeutet, dass er alle Zauber bis Level 80 entsprechend seiner Talentspezialisierung kann, er ein Flugreittier hat, er bereits fliegen kann und zusätzlich natürlich noch ein Gegenstandsset von grüner Qualität erhalten hat. Er kann somit sofort einloggen und die neue Welt erkunden.
Jegliche Gegenstände, die er vorher getragen hat, werden an den Charakter per Ingame-Post geschickt.
Die Talente vom Begleiter eines Jägers muss der Spieler hingegen selbst verteilen.
Anmerkung: Aktive Quests werden abgebrochen, können jedoch beim entsprechenden NPC erneut angenommen werden. 

*Kann ich mehr als einen Charakter auf Level 80 setzen lassen? Was genau passiert, wenn mein Charakter auf einem anderen Server ist und einer anderen Fraktion angehört, als der Charakter meines Freundes?*

Nein, man kann lediglich einen Charakter auf Level 80 setzen lassen. Wenn der Charakter einer anderen Fraktion angehört oder auf einem anderen Server ist, als der Charakter eures Freundes, kann ein freier Charaktertransfer und ein freier Fraktionswechsel durchgeführt werden.

edith: Quelle http://eu.battle.net...esurrection-faq

edith 2: Damit sind ja auch dann die Sorgen der Leute unbegründet das man sich damit einen Vorteil bei MOP erhaschen kann. Die Aktion gilt nur für 90 Tage und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das MOP nicht in den nächsten 90 Tagen erscheint ;-)


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

Ich finde es sehr gut, das spricht natürlich alle Spieler an, die bei 70 oder so aufgehört haben.
Ich schon eine feine Sache, direkt am Spielgeschehen teilnehmen zu können und nicht erst wieder das Brachland abquesten zu müssen.
Habe auch schon den ein oder anderen im Hinterkopf, den ich inviten würde.
*Daumenhoch*


----------



## Hugenotte (7. März 2012)

Erklärt mir bitte mal was so viele daran toll finden? Uh dann sinds nurnoch 5 lvl bis 85 und dann? 2-3 wochen später seid ihr auf aktuellen Itemstand und habt alle Inis und Raids zum 1000st mal wieder gesehen und nu? Wieder gelangweilt in na Hauptstadt rumstehen oder wie?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Druiler schrieb:


> Ohne witz das wird auch immer behinderter wass wollen die noc machen baldhat man mit werb einen freund auch nen instant 60er mit strater gold und t4 eq (oda so weis net was bei lvl 60ern aktuel war sry)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Hugenotte schrieb:


> Erklärt mir bitte mal was so viele daran toll finden? Uh dann sinds nurnoch 5 lvl bis 85 und dann? 2-3 wochen später seid ihr auf aktuellen Itemstand und habt alle Inis und Raids zum 1000st mal wieder gesehen und nu? Wieder gelangweilt in na Hauptstadt rumstehen oder wie?


Erklär mir bitte mal was Du im WoW-Forum rumtrollst wenn Du doch, wie schon auf Seite 1 bekräftigt, damit gar nichts anfangen kannst? Schon schlimm wenn einen die Sucht nicht loslässt, ich würd professionelle Hilfe empfehlen.


----------



## sKolteR (7. März 2012)

Ich suche jemanden, der die Rolle auf mich setzen kann, pm an mich bitte 

EDIT: kein interesse mehr ^^


----------



## Hugenotte (7. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte mal was Du im WoW-Forum rumtrollst wenn Du doch, wie schon auf Seite 1 bekräftigt, damit gar nichts anfangen kannst? Schon schlimm wenn einen die Sucht nicht loslässt, ich würd professionelle Hilfe empfehlen.




Wer hat dich denn aus der Klapse raus gelassen? Ich habe ne ganz einfache Frage gestellt, zeig mir mal eine Sache in meinem Vorpost der nicht den Tatsachen endspricht


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn aus der Klapse raus gelassen? Ich habe ne ganz einfache Frage gestellt, zeig mir mal eine Sache in meinem Vorpost der nicht den Tatsachen endspricht


Du spielst zwar nicht laut eigener Aussage, meinst aber zu wissen was spielintern abläuft und versuchst das den aktiven Spielern hier weiszumachen? Komm, kriech wieder unter Deinen Stein zurück und lass die Leute diskutieren, die wirklich Ahnung haben wovon sie reden.


----------



## Hugenotte (7. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du spielst zwar nicht laut eigener Aussage, meinst aber zu wissen was spielintern abläuft und versuchst das den aktiven Spielern hier weiszumachen? Komm, kriech wieder unter Deinen Stein zurück und lass die Leute diskutieren, die wirklich Ahnung haben wovon sie reden.



Wie niedlich xD Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, was von dem was ich gesagt hab kommt nicht hin? Aber lieber das Maul aufreissen stat sinnig argumentieren wa? Peinlich aber bestes Beispiel für den Löwenanteil der aktuellen wow User xD


----------



## Marinokey (7. März 2012)

btt: nette idee, vielleicht etwas übertrieben mit instant 80, aber die meisten lernen auch net übers leveln in classic oder bc ihre klasse zu spielen...

btw: biete rolle an, wer möchte pm me plz


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

don't feed the troll!


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

Da es nicht Werbt einen Freund betrifft, sondern nur Veteranenen belohnt denke ich nicht dass man sich hier wirkliche Sorgen machen muss, gerade in Zeiten des Dungeonsbrowsers sind die meisten doch sehr geduldig geworden. Zwar finde ich 80 auch etwas hochgegriffen, doch nur so wird es bsp. BC Spielern möglich sich überhaupt in der Zeit die neuen gebiete und den größten Vorteil Cataclysms, die neuen Quests und Events anzusehen.

Zu dem Argument, ich habe mühsam hochgelevelt...na ja, es ist auch so das die benötigten Erfahrungspunkte von bsp. 60-70 stark reduziert wurden um Nachzüglern Anschluss zu gewähren. Da die Aktion ja nur zeitlich begrenzt sein soll (und somit nur das Ende einer Erweiterung betrifft) sehe ich keinen zu großen, unfairen Vorteil. Gerade diejenigen die bereits 85 sind haben dann für ihre Twinks den Vorteil von Erbstücken, die neue Spieler nur sehr schwer erreichen können.

Ich denke gerade ein Schwung an neuen 80gern könnte wieder etwas Bewegung ins Spiel bringen, aktuell ist ja in den Levelzonen nicht mehr so viel los. Ich denke es ist eine marketing technisch sehr weise Entscheidung. Ich denke dass ich das Angebot annehmen werde und mal wieder in WoW reinschauen werde


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> don't feed the troll!


Hast recht, hab mich hinreißen lassen. Allein die Gossen-Ausdrucksweise lässt tief blicken. Peinlich, aber bestes Beispiel für den Löwenanteil der aktuellen Forentrolle auf Hauptschulniveau.

Ob ich auch noch ein paar xDxDxD einfügen sollte? Wirkt das cooler? Ach nein, kindischer sagst Du? Gut, dann besser nicht.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

Also ich werde heute Abend gleich mal meine Freundesliste im Spiel durchgehen und Rollen verschicken.
Denke schon, daß dieses Angebot den einen oder anderen wieder anlockt


----------



## Xelyna1990 (7. März 2012)

Also versteh ich das richtig, die einzichste voraussetzung ist das mein Account vor dem 4ten März inaktiv war, wie weit er erweitert ist usw ist völlig egal?

Tatsächlich hätte ich mal interesse wieder rein zu schauen und auch mal den Raid Finder zu probieren, das wär eigendich meine gelegenheit, bis guildwars 2 dauert es ja eh noch.

Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand so eine Rolle schicken könnte


----------



## Der Papst (7. März 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Also versteh ich das richtig, die einzichste voraussetzung ist das mein Account vor dem 4ten März inaktiv war, wie weit er erweitert ist usw ist völlig egal?
> 
> Tatsächlich hätte ich mal interesse wieder rein zu schauen und auch mal den Raid Finder zu probieren, das wär eigendich meine gelegenheit, bis guildwars 2 dauert es ja eh noch.
> 
> Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand so eine Rolle schicken könnte



ja, so habe ich das auch verstanden. schick mir bei interesse doch einfach eine pm mit dem charnamen und server, dann schicke ich dir eine Rolle


----------



## Hugenotte (7. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hast recht, hab mich hinreißen lassen. Allein die Gossen-Ausdrucksweise lässt tief blicken. Peinlich, aber bestes Beispiel für den Löwenanteil der aktuellen Forentrolle auf Hauptschulniveau.
> 
> Ob ich auch noch ein paar xDxDxD einfügen sollte? Wirkt das cooler? Ach nein, kindischer sagst Du? Gut, dann besser nicht.




OOOHHH es versucht mich zu diskriditieren stat einfach meine anfangs gestellte Frage zu beantworten, wie geistreich 

Ich habe eine ganz einfache frage gestellt und du reagierst prompt mit aggresion also hör mal lieber auf üner Niveau zu reden


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

@Hugenotte:
Das tolle, gerade für BC, Wotlk oder gar Classic Spieler ist dass sie sich so einen Eindruck der neuen Gebiete machen können. So können sie für sich besser entscheiden ob sich weitere Spielzeit lohnt oder nicht. Zudem ist es einfach motivierender "nur noch" 5 Stufen bis zum aktuellen Content zu meistern als bsp. 50/25 die dann in der unveränderten Scherbenwelt/Nordend spielen.


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Also versteh ich das richtig, die einzichste voraussetzung ist das mein Account vor dem 4ten März inaktiv war, wie weit er erweitert ist usw ist völlig egal?
> 
> Tatsächlich hätte ich mal interesse wieder rein zu schauen und auch mal den Raid Finder zu probieren, das wär eigendich meine gelegenheit, bis guildwars 2 dauert es ja eh noch.
> 
> Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand so eine Rolle schicken könnte



The Scroll's recipient immediately receives a FREE digital upgrade all the way to World of Warcraft: Cataclysm. Additionally, the Scroll's receiver can permanently boost one character to level 80 so that they can jump straight into the adventure for their 7 days of FREE game time.

Das ist korrekt, egal welches Addon du besitzt, du wirst automatisch erweitert  Ich könnte Abends eine Rolle verschicken, wen es interessiert kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Arrclyde (7. März 2012)

Also meinem Bruder wird vielleicht gefallen. der war seit WotLk nicht mehr im Spiel. :-)

Im allgemeinen finde ich das allerdings seltsam, um nicht zu sagen verdächtig. Die Addons zu WoW sind über die Jahre immer recht wertstabil belieben, und auf einmal gibt es das aktuellste Addon für lau und die Möglichkeit damit vorherige Addons zu überspringen ist auch gegeben. Bisher musste man wenn man seit classic nicht mehr gespielt hatte die anderen Addons immernoch dazu kaufen. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein tolles Angebot für ehemalige, keine Frage. Ich hinterfrage nur den Grund. Sieht Blizzard langsam doch Land schwinden? Ist es ein Versuch die spielerzahlen vor dem nächsten quartalsbericht anzuheben? 
Auf jeden Fall wird es (vielleicht nur kurzfristig) wieder etwas Aufmerksamkeit auf das Spiel lenken und mehr Spieler wieder zurück ins Spiel locken.


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

Natürlich will Blizzard seine Zahlen stabilisieren/wieder anheben, als netten Nebeneffekt können sie sich von dieser zeitlich beschränkten Aktion auch in MoP einige Spieler mehr erhoffen. Blizzard ist und bleibt ein Konzern der wie jeder andere versucht seine Gewinne zu maximieren und sein aktuelles Einkommen möglichst lange mindestens zu halten.


----------



## Midnightboy (7. März 2012)

Finde die Rolle super. Wer eine Rolle will und auf Frostwolf Horde spielen will w me per PN


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

So, meine Einladung ist raus, ein alter Freund wird sie nehmen, freue mich schon drauf, daß er nach über 3 Jahren Pause mal wieder reinguckt


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> So, meine Einladung ist raus, ein alter Freund wird sie nehmen, freue mich schon drauf, daß er nach über 3 Jahren Pause mal wieder reinguckt



Viel Spaß euch, wäre toll wenn du uns ein bisschen was zur "Startausrüstung" der neuen 80ger sagen könntest


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

Greytemplar schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch, wäre toll wenn du uns ein bisschen was zur "Startausrüstung" der neuen 80ger sagen könntest



Kann ich leider erst heute Abend, da ich von Arbeit nur bei Battlenet eingelogt bin.
Es sei denn, derjenige ist im Arsenal schon sichtbar, weiss ich nicht genau.


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

hat je keine eile, aber nett zu wissen wäre es schon wie sinnig / gut die gegebene Ausrüstung ist.


----------



## karstenschilder (7. März 2012)

Und ich Trottel habe letzte Woche nach gut 2 Jahren Pause ne Gamecard eingegeben.

Andererseits: Was nutzt das Lvl 80, wenn man mit Llv 70 oder noch älterem Equip ins Cata-Startgebiet geht?

Nachdem ich meinen Hexer durch Nordend bis Lvl 80 gequestet hatte, habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut, dass die Nagas beim Unterwasserstart (Horde) fast 3 mal so viele HP haben, wie mein Hexer. Wenn man da als frisch 80er Stoffi hingeht und man hat 3 dieser Viecher am Hals, kann man eigentlich schon die Hände von der Tastatur nehmen.

Wenn ich mir da vorstelle, dass da einer auf Stufe 30 oder 40 ist, die Rolle nimmt, auf 80 gebufft wird und mit dem alten Equip dort hin geht....


----------



## Anudo (7. März 2012)

Also ich finde das ansich keine schlechte Sache... wobei es natürlich schade ist wenn man selbst Geld fürs Addon rausgehauen hat.

Leute die gerne mit der Rolle auf Blackrock Horde spielen wollen, können sich ja mal bei mir melden 

//Edit an den über mir. Du gehst nicht mit dem alten Gear dort hin sondern bekommst ein neues, grünes. 
Das wird schon ausreichend sein um dort zu questen!


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

//Edit an den über mir. Du gehst nicht mit dem alten Gear dort hin sondern bekommst ein neues, grünes. 
Das wird schon ausreichend sein um dort zu questen!
[/quote]

Das ist richtig, der Charakter erhält Level-gerechte Ausrüstung die den gewählten Talenten entsprechen.


----------



## Midnightboy (7. März 2012)

der char hat lvl 80er rüstung komplett grün  er hat komplette 20er taschen und so


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Andererseits: Was nutzt das Lvl 80, wenn man mit Llv 70 oder noch älterem Equip ins Cata-Startgebiet geht?
> 
> Nachdem ich meinen Hexer durch Nordend bis Lvl 80 gequestet hatte, habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut, dass die Nagas beim Unterwasserstart (Horde) fast 3 mal so viele HP haben, wie mein Hexer. Wenn man da als frisch 80er Stoffi hingeht und man hat 3 dieser Viecher am Hals, kann man eigentlich schon die Hände von der Tastatur nehmen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir da vorstelle, dass da einer auf Stufe 30 oder 40 ist, die Rolle nimmt, auf 80 gebufft wird und mit dem alten Equip dort hin geht....


Du darfst Dich ruhig weiter über Deine Gamecard ärgern.^^ Wie im Eingangspost zu lesen, bekommst Du Equip auf Stufe 232 zum Wiedereinstieg, was 80er Ausrüstung auf Niveau des 10er PdK entspricht. Das reicht locker, um gemütlich in Hyjal/ Vash'jr zu questen. Zudem wird schon in den ersten Quests ein Teil dessen durch Questbelohnungen von 272 aufwärts ersetzt. Sollte es der Dungeonfinder bereits zulassen (im Unterschied zu Classic/ BC/ WotLK brauchst Du ein bestimmtes Gesamtitemlevel, um in die Catainis zu kommen), kannst Du Dich nebenbei auch schon da anmelden und die Schwarzfelshöhlen + den Thron der Gezeiten durchlaufen. Da gibts dann blaue Items mit Stufe 308, die schon ganz ordentlich sind fürs Erste und einen guten Grundstein legen.

Dazu noch ein Tipp: Im Hyjal ist das questen deutlich einfacher. Ich sag das nur ungern, weil ich die Unterwasserzone sehr originell finde und eigentlich lieber mag, aber dort ist halt das Problem dass Du 360° oben/ unten/ links/ rechts auf Gegner triffst und die auch nicht so einfach wieder los wirst. Der Hyjal ist da gewöhnlicher, aber eben darum auch nicht so anstrengend und reibungsloser zu absolvieren. Zudem schaltest Du dort nebenbei gleich noch einige der Voraussetzungen für die täglichen Quests an der Geschmolzenen Front frei, so Du willens bist diese erledigen zu wollen.


----------



## Cantharion (7. März 2012)

Wenn man mal wieder reinschauen will ist es echt gut, wobei ich 3-fach-ep (wenn man mit seinem Freund zusammenspielt) und BoA gear (um mit seinem Freund mithalten zu können) besser fände.
Also praktisch "werbt einen Freund 2.0"


----------



## Eviala (7. März 2012)

Hey,
finde das ganze eigentlich eine sehr nachvollziehbare Idee seitens Blizzard.
Jeder, der mal WoW gespielt hat weiß ja wie sich das Leveln so anfühlt und vermutlich werden einige bei dem Gedanken an eine lange Level Zeit bevor es wieder richtig los geht keine Lust haben wieder einzusteigen.
Außerdem hat jetzt jeder, der wieder einsteigt die Möglichkeit eine neue Klasse zu wählen, mit der er gleich voll durchstarten kann.
Nachteilig ist natürlich, dass wir jetzt wieder eine neue Generation von Charakteren bekommen, die gerade mal 5 Level ihre Klasse gespielt haben, eine paar Inis waren und dann meinen sie haben es drauf.

Btw, ich würde gerne jemanden eine "Rolle der Auferstehung" schicken. Falls ihr dann auf meinen Server "Blackhand" Horde transferiert, dann steh ich auch gerne mit Gold und Tipps zur Seite.
Einfach mit Charakternamen+Realm oder Charakternamen+Battlenet Mail bei mir melden.

Grüße,
Eviala


----------



## schmusaekater (7. März 2012)

falls jemand auf lordaron spielen will egal ob ally oder horde einfach bescheid sagen  ich hol ihn gerne zurück und würd ihn auch direkt in ne nette gilde einladen lassen ^^ einfach pm schreiben


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

Eviala schrieb:


> Hey,
> finde das ganze eigentlich eine sehr nachvollziehbare Idee seitens Blizzard.
> Jeder, der mal WoW gespielt hat weiß ja wie sich das Leveln so anfühlt und vermutlich werden einige bei dem Gedanken an eine lange Level Zeit bevor es wieder richtig los geht keine Lust haben wieder einzusteigen.
> Außerdem hat jetzt jeder, der wieder einsteigt die Möglichkeit eine neue Klasse zu wählen, mit der er gleich voll durchstarten kann.
> ...



Geht nicht, Blackhand habe ich schon jemanden geworben, das Boot ist voll


----------



## Xelyna1990 (7. März 2012)

So, hat super geklappt und zum reinschauen echt eine Tolle sache, jetzt kann ich noch mal Cataclysm (macht mir beim Leveln am meisten spaß, besonders da ich northend überspringen kann) und ich denk den Raid finder werde ich dann auch probieren wenn ic hschon so nah an dem Level bereich bin, eine feine sache =) danke an Der Papst für die Rolle


----------



## Merikur (7. März 2012)

Ich finde die Idee echt gut. Welche die schon lange nicht mehr spielen hätten sich das Cataclysm eh nicht gekauft aber durch die Einladung haben manche bestimmt nochmal lust anzufangen.

Ausserdem eine geschickte Marketing Strategie fürs neue Addon.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Eviala schrieb:


> Jeder, der mal WoW gespielt hat weiß ja wie sich das Leveln so anfühlt und vermutlich werden einige bei dem Gedanken an eine lange Level Zeit bevor es wieder richtig los geht keine Lust haben wieder einzusteigen.


Hm, das war vor sechs Jahren mal so.^^ Momentan ist das Leveln eine Angelegenheit die schneller von der Hand geht als einem teilweise lieb ist, zumindest wenn man gern twinkt. Hat man dann noch eine Gilde mit entsprechenden Boni + Erbstücke am Charakter, dann bekommt man teils einen regelrechten Schreck wie schnell die Erfahrung auf einen niederprasselt. Mit meinem derzeitigen Lieblings-Twink z.B. mach ich praktisch keine Quests in der freien Welt, weil er durch Kürschnern (bzw. die Viecher dafür töten) + Instanzen + BGs dermaßen viel EP bekommt dass mit zusätzlichem questen er schon fast auf Maximalstufe wäre.

Dabei genieße ich das twinken. Es ist abseits der Hektik im Raidalltag zwischendrin eine wunderbare Entspannung. Wenn man dann noch, bis an die Zähne mit Erbstücken bewaffnet und komplett verzaubert, im Lowlevel-PvP rumroflt und sich fest einbildet, da gehöre "Skill" zu, dann ist das noch das Sahnehäubchen.^^



Eviala schrieb:


> Nachteilig ist natürlich, dass wir jetzt wieder eine neue Generation von Charakteren bekommen, die gerade mal 5 Level ihre Klasse gespielt haben, eine paar Inis waren und dann meinen sie haben es drauf.


Das ist natürlich schon so eine Sache. Aber nichtswissend austoben kann man sich höchstens in 5er Instanzen oder im BG - und seit neuestem halt im LfR, eine ordentliche Server-Raidgruppe jedoch wird den Hitzkopf schon auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen, da mach ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken.


----------



## Vyren (7. März 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Da schwant mir ein genialer Abuse für Realm First Hunter.
> Account auf Eis legen => MoP kaufen und registrieren => Sich inviten lassen => Monk auf Level 80 zum MoP Start?!



Wird ja eigtl. nicht möglich sein, da man für MoP Level 90 sein muss und nicht Level 80 also haben die 85er eigtl. einen größeren Vorteil  ^^

Und wie sieht das nun mit dem Equip aus?
Kriegt man da so ein "pow" wie der Dk, das das Eqiup dan "overpowered" ist, also 239 ((oder wie die Item-Stufe war) Ulduar25-Gear??)
Oder kriegt man da grüne Sachen in die Taschen gesteckt??

Würd ich ehrlich gesagt gerne mal wissen... auf MMo-Champ steht ja nix dazu... da stand ja ein Link, aber da ist ja nur eine Auflistung mehrerer grüner Items und nix genaues...

Kurz und knapp...

- @Torode der Boost bringt halt nix da die 85er besseres Equipt haben womit diese mehr reißen
- Die Frage des Equip des Instant(?)-80er ist noch nicht geklärt, obs nun T8 / T9 ist oder grünes Equip


Cheers


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

hinzu kommt das das Angeobt nur bis Juni in dieser Form verfügbar ist...danach gibt es keinen 80ger mehr.


----------



## Der Papst (7. März 2012)

man bekommt grünes 232er gear zugeteilt


----------



## Tirima (7. März 2012)

Ich hatte die Meldung heute per SMS bekommen. Vorher hatte ich nur Gerüchte über ein Spektralmount gehört und gelesen und irgendetwas wie "schon bald reiten wir wieder gemeinsam". 

Aus marketingtechnischer Sicht ist es ein genialer Schachzug von Blizz. Man muss chließlich auch die Vorarbeit bedenken. Könnt ihr euch noch erinnern, als es vor einiger Zeit möglich war seinen Account wieder für 7 Tage zu reaktivieren? All jene, welche da dann nicht verlängert haben steht nun wieder die Möglichkeit offen, und das auch noch dazu mit einem sehr sehr großen Geschenkkorb.
Die 7 Tage Reaktivierung damals war also gleichzeitig ein Vorlauf. All jene, welche damals nicht wieder weiter gemacht hatten fallen nun in die neue Regelung und können noch einmal gelockt werden. Geschickt, das in zwei Phasen zu verpacken.


Aber es gibt da auch eine Schattenseite, und die ist nicht zu gering:
Das Geld, welches Blizz da durch die Finger rinnt durch die gratis Erweiterungen, die Servertransfers, den Fraktionswechsel und und und... das muss auch woher kommen. Normale, nie inaktive Kunden bekommen bei der ganzen Aktion nichts und man könnte meinen, dass diese dann die Erweiterungen und die ganzen Kosten der Rückkehrer finanziert haben. Einige können sich da durchaus vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen.
Für jemanden, der eine Rolle der Auferstehung versendet ist natürlich noch ein Flugreittier drinnen... naja, man soll nicht undankbar sein. Jeder aktive Spieler muss sich aber im klaren sein, dass er da von jedem Rückkehrer eine finanzielle Last trägt.



Persönlich halte ich es für sehr bedenklich, dass gleich ein Level 80 Charakter erstellt werden kann. Das Leveln ist ein Prozess der wechselnden Gefühle (gewesen). Manchmal ging es besser, manchmal schlechter, jedoch kam man immer vorwärts und mit der Zeit hat einen der Charakter etwas bedeutet.

Blödes Beispiel:
Wenn ich im RL selbst ein Schwert schmiede (was übrigens ziemlich cool ist), dann ist das dann ein ganz besonderes Stück Metall für mich. Wenn ich mir aber eines kaufe, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass es ein besseres Schwert ist, aber verbinde ich mit diesem gekauften Schwert dann die gleichen Gefühle der Aufopferung und der Arbeit, wie mit dem selbstgeschmiedeten? ... wie gesagt, ein blödes Beispiel.
Besseres Beispiel:
Habt ihr schon einmal mit Feuerzeug und Zunder (also mit Feuersteinen) Feuer gemacht? Das hat ein wenig so etwas wie bei Tom Hanks in Cast Away. Man schufftet und schufftet und es will einen einfach nicht gelingen aber irgendwann hat man den Dreh raus und ist überglücklich darüber, dass man etwas neues gelernt und eingesetzt hat. Ist das die gleiche Befriedigung wie als wenn ich auf den Knopf eines normalen Gasfeuerzeuges drücke? Nein, es ist viel mehr. Natürlcih wird jeder, der sich diese Extraarbeit angetan hat schief angeschaut, aber er hat dabei etwas gelernt und Erfahrungen gesammelt, welche die Menschen, welche den einfachen Weg gehen, nicht erfahren haben.

So ähnlich sehe ich das auch mit dem 80iger Charakter. Der Weg bis 80 kann anstrengend, aber lehrreich sein. Bei jeder Anstrengung kann etwas gelernt werden. Die älteren Semester kennen alle noch die Eingänge zu den Instanzen, die neueren oft nicht mehr, da man sie ja über den Dungeonfinder betreten kann. Die alten Semester kennen oft selbst die hintersten Ecken einer Zone, die neueren manchmal nicht einmal die Zone da man über diese einfach drüberleveln kann...
Versteht ihr, was ich damit meine? Durch die Gemütlichkeit kann ein Lerneffekt verloren gehen und dadurch etwas, das im Spiel Spaß machen kann. Wenn ein Charakter gleich auf Level 80 „geboren wird“ dann liegen 79 tote Level hinter ihm die er nie wieder in dieser Form erfahren kann wie sie eigentlich gedacht waren. Der Spieler umgeht durch diese Gemütlichkeit einen großen Teil des Spiels und auch die Lerneffekte in dieser Zeit, und damit meine ich nicht nur die Handhabung der eigenen, vielleicht neuen Klasse (diese sind schnell gelernt).



Ich hüte meine Zunge immer, wenn in irgendwelchen Foren behauptet wird, dass WoW den Bach runter geht. Es gibt viele Tod-Schreier, bei jedem MMORPG gibt es die und ich will mich nicht in deren Reihen stellen. Und auch jetzt will ich das nicht behaupten denn ich denke nicht, dass WoW so schnell abstürzen wird bzw. die Server einstellt denn dazu müsste schon das Armageddon losbrechen.
Persönlich aber denke ich, dass mit solchen Aktionen langsam bestimmte moralische Grundfesten zerstört WURDEN (also schon zerstört sind) mit welchen die alten Semster angefangen hatten. Es kam schleichend und immer ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Beide Fraktionen auf einem Server spielbar, der Fraktionswechsel, der Serverwechsel, der Shop mit den Pets und Mounts (auch wenn sie nicht spielentscheiden sein sollten), Möglichkeiten des extremsten Erfahrungsgewinns, der Dungenfinder, das Zerstören der Talentbäume, das Einführen der Gildenboni, der Raidfinder... und nun die Möglichkeit einen Charakter fast auf dem Maximallevel zu erstellen.
Diese Dinge verstoßen alle gegen gewisse Dogmen, welche die ältesten Semester als nicht geschriebene Gesetze in einem MMO wahrgenommen hatten. Langsam wurde ein Dogma nach dem anderen abgebaut. Ich glaube, das ist auch einer der Gründe wieso viele ältere Spieler aufgehört haben, es ist einfach nicht mehr das gleiche Spiel, welches sie damals gekauft hatten.
Auch heute beschweren sich diese Spieler oft, dass das Spiel „zu leicht“ sei. Ich denke, damit ist gar nicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels gemeint, sondern der Komfortgrad. Es ist nicht „zu einfach“, es ist „zu komfortabel“. Es ist nicht mehr dreckig, eckig, man muss nicht mehr gegen Unklarheiten ankämpfen und sie beseitigen, für alles gibt es ein Tool welches einen einen gewissen Teil der Arbeit abnimmt und alles fein säuberlich beschreibt.


Aus diesem Grund will ich nicht zu den Leuten gehören, welche sagen WoW sei tot, denn das stimmt einfach nicht. Das Spiel wird läuft noch immer. Was aber tot ist, das ist der Gründergeist mit dem es gestartet wurde. Dieser wurde Stück für Stück abgetragen bis es zum heutigen Spiel wurde.
Man mag darüber denken, wie man will. Einige könnten sagen, dass das Spiel sonst niemals so eine breite Spielerschaft ansprechen hätte können, andere wiederum, dass so der harte und loyale Kern der Spielerschaft enttäuscht und vertrieben wurde. Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten.
Die Möglichkeit des Erstellens eines Charakters auf einem höheren Level ist wieder ein kleines Stück, welches vom Gründungsgeist abgetragen wird. Diese Möglichkeit mag zwar zeitlich begrenzt sein, aber es hat einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack für all jene, welche sich ihre Sporen noch in der goldenen Zeit erworben und diese ungeschriebenen Gesetze verinnerlicht und als immer gültig angesehen hatten.


Ich mache mir immer viele Gedanken über alles mögliche, auch zum Vorgehen von Blizz. Ich habe auch ein paar Vermutungen dazu, wie es weitergeht, aber die will ich nicht äußern denn es SIND nur Vermutungen, wenn auch begründet. Dies zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zu sagen wäre aber unangebracht denn die Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass ich besser meine Gedanken für mich behalten und einfach zusehen sollte, ob es dann tatsächlich so eintritt (was oft so ist).




Als altes Semester, als Schatten mit Klinge in der Finsternis, mit selbstgemischten Giften, geskilltem Schlossknacken, Blendpulver in der Tasche neben dem Zunder und Holz, ans Maximal gebrachten Waffenfertigkeiten und und und... muss ich sagen:
Ich bin enttäuscht darüber, dass derartige Maßnahmen nötig sind um die Spieler nach Azeroth zu locken. Das Spiel sollte mit seiner Qualität punkten und dadurch die Spieler binden. Eine solche Vorgehensweise von Entwicklerseite bestätigt mich nur in meinem damaligen Entschluss, dem Spiel den Rücken zu kehren, denn es ist zu einem Spiel geworden, das ich aus ideologischen Gründen nicht mehr spielen will. Es hat, für mich persönlich gesprochen, die Seele verloren, und durch einen gratis 80iger findet es diese nicht wieder. Die Worte „jetzt erst recht nicht wieder“ schallen mir durch den Kopf. Das ist aber meine persönliche Einstellung, wenn ich ein so gestaltetes Angebot für Rückkehrer sehe und ich will sie auf keinen Fall auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen.



All jenen, welche nun durch diese Aktion doch wieder nach Azeroth finden und dabei dann Spaß haben, denen wünsche ich natürlich auch weiterhin viel Spaß. Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass niemals alle potentiellen Kunden angesprochen werden können, aber nur, weil ich nicht angesprochen werde, heißt das nicht, dass andere das ebenso nicht werden. Einige Kommentare, nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren, zeigen teilweise ja wirklich echtes Interesse und die Ersteller dieser wollen geworben werden.
Aus der Sicht solcher potentieller Kunden freue ich mich über diese Aktion und wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft 


Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.


----------



## Midnightboy (7. März 2012)

Tirima schrieb:


> All jenen, welche nun durch diese Aktion doch wieder nach Azeroth finden und dabei dann Spaß haben, denen wünsche ich natürlich auch weiterhin viel Spaß. Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass niemals alle potentiellen Kunden angesprochen werden können, aber nur, weil ich nicht angesprochen werde, heißt das nicht, dass andere das ebenso nicht werden. Einige Kommentare, nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren, zeigen teilweise ja wirklich echtes Interesse und die Ersteller dieser wollen geworben werden.
> Aus der Sicht solcher potentieller Kunden freue ich mich über diese Aktion und wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tirima

Du hast mit vielen was du sagst recht und mir geht das alte wow auch ab aber ich finde das eine super Aktion ich kann endlich mal meinen 2. Acc reaktivieren und einen Char der anderen Seite auf 80 spielen. Ich hoffe nur das ich den dann auf meinen jetzigen Acc transen kann 

Danke Blizz für einen 80er Char super Geschenk 
Mfg Midi


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

ja, ich glaube auch, daß viele ihre damalige zuletzt gespielte Klasse nehmen werden, weil sie sich damit auskennen und 
sofort gut loslegen können.
Des Weiteren reicht es völlig aus, 5 Level lang seine Klasse kennenzulernen, es gibt genügend Guides und Fanseiten, wo man sich fehlende Infos herholen kann.
Wer ernsthaft mit dem Ziel spielt, raiden zu gehen, wird sich von selbst mit seiner Klasse/Rasse beschäftigen.
Ich sehe dakeine gravierende Probleme.


----------



## gam3z0ck3r (7. März 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Reittier: FAQ: http://eu.battle.net...esurrection-faq​​Wann erhalte ich mein Reittier?​

> Ihr Freund muss die Rolle der Auferstehung benutzt und sein Abo für mindestens 30 Tage erneuert haben. Wenn er diese 30 Tage bezahlt hat, sind Sie berechtigt, Ihr Reittier zu erhalten.


​OK dachte ich mir...Am reaktivierten Account steht jedoch (nach der Durchführung der Rolle der Auferstehung):​

> Wenn Sie Spielzeit hinzufügen, erhält Ihr Freund ebenfalls Belohnungen: Fügen Sie zwei Monate Spielzeit hinzu und Ihr Freund erhält ein exklusives Reittier im Spiel!Muss man jetzt 30 Tage oder 2 Monate Spielzeit bezahlen damit der Werber das Mount bekommt?


​#############################################################################################​​2. Frage: Welche Anforderungen gibt es für einen Level 80 "Upgrade"?​Ein Bekannter besitzt einen alten WoW Account auf dem sich keine Charaktere befinden: Kann er die Rolle nutzen, einen Charakter erstellen und anschließend von der Level 80 Belohnung Gebrauch machen?​​Thx & lg!​


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Tirima schrieb:


> Aber es gibt da auch eine Schattenseite, und die ist nicht zu gering:
> Das Geld, welches Blizz da durch die Finger rinnt durch die gratis Erweiterungen, die Servertransfers, den Fraktionswechsel und und und... das muss auch woher kommen. Normale, nie inaktive Kunden bekommen bei der ganzen Aktion nichts und man könnte meinen, dass diese dann die Erweiterungen und die ganzen Kosten der Rückkehrer finanziert haben. Einige können sich da durchaus vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen.


Tja, das ist aber nun mal überall in der Geschäftswelt zu finden. Bestandskunden sind einfach da, egal ob beim Handyvertrag, beim Pay TV oder wo auch immer. Als potenzieller Neukunde bekommt man dagegen oft etliche Vergünstigungen. Fragt man dann aber mal nach ob man sowas auch als bereits zahlender Kunde in Anspruch nehmen dürfte, wird gelangweilt abgewunken (schon mal beim Mobilfunkanbieter getestet, das Ergebnis war ernüchternd). Meine Frau war im Mobilfunksektor tätig und was sie da manchmal erzählte wie sich die Firmen für Neukunden oder Wiedereinsteiger verbiegen und dass der Bestandskunde praktisch keinen Wert hat weil er ja schon zahlt, da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge. Ist halt so.

Genau wie die ganzen ambitionierten Gesundheits-Initiativen. Bin ich Raucher und höre auf, bekomme ich Krankenkassen-Boni und dergleichen. Neben einem Lob, dem Laster entronnen zu sein. Habe ich nie geraucht und bin dieser Unsitte nie verfallen, interessiert das kein Schwein.

Oder die immer wieder schönen Beispiele zur Jugendkriminalität: Hab ich in der U-Bahn einen anderen Fahrgast halb tot geschlagen, besteht die Chance auf eine Sozialisierungsmaßnahme in Form einer Anti-Agressions-Reise in die Karibik. Bin ich zeit Lebens ein braves Kind, fahr ich jedes Jahr auf den Zeltplatz am örtlichen Baggersee, weil ich mir nix anderes leisten kann.

Aber ich schweife ab.


----------



## Greytemplar (7. März 2012)

Die zweite Frage beschäftigt mich momentan auch, leider kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen =/


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

-


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

Mist, Battlenet scheint gerade down zu sein. Alle wollen Rollen


----------



## naero (7. März 2012)

Hey ich habe gerade mal paar Sachen mit einem Freund versucht und kann das hier berichten:

1) Man kann den Charakter auf 80 pushen lassen bevor man bezahlt.
2) Man kann einen neuen Char erstellen und den dann pushen lassen - also von lvl 1 direkt weg.
3) Man kann einen bestehenden Char pushen lassen
4) Man erhält ein epic mount für den gepushten Char.
5) Mit 60 Tagen funktioniert es sowieso - Gamecards sind ja sehr günstig deswegen keine 30 Tage bei ca 4 euro Preisunterschied

Zu 30 Tagen kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

Aloha.

Auch wenn das hier eher nach einem Diskussions- als nach einem Frage/Antwortthread aussieht...weiß vielleicht jemand, ob Fraktions- und Serverwechsel auf einen Char beschränkt sind, wenn mehrere auf dem reaktivierten Account bestehen?

MfG


----------



## medusis24 (7. März 2012)

Ich habe es gerade mit meinen eigenen Acc gemacht und mein LVL 23 ger Hexer steht jetzt auf lvl 80 da mit grünen lvl 80 ger equip und das epic flugmount + reitskill da und natürlich war ein kostenloser Server Tranzfer auch mit dabei.Und bei einen Anderen Acc habe ich sogar die Fraktion auch wechseln können.Lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall. Ach nicht zu vergessen das mein 2 ter aac nur Wolk hatte jetzt einfach mal so Cata nicht schlecht einfach mal so 30 € gesparrt.

Mal gucken wen ich den acc auch noch Bezahle wie das Mount dann so ist


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2012)

Moderation:

Threads, die sich zur neuen "Rolle der Auferstehung" drehen, zusammengefügt.


----------



## Dwarim (7. März 2012)

Was ich nur traurig finde ist, dass durch solche Aktionen die Spielwelt immer mehr ausstirbt. Heute stehen die meisten Leute nurnoch in Sturmwind/Orgrimmar rum und warten, dass einer auf ihre Berufsangebote eingeht, die LFG/LFR Einladung kommt, oder der normale Raid endlich beginnt.
Niemand rennt mit 2-3 Mann zum Instanzeingang, um seine Gruppe zu beschwören (es gibt ja netterweise Portale, die einen einzigen Spieler fast direkt vor's Portal werfen - der kann dann ja seinen Gildenport benutzen, um bis zu 39 Mann auf einmal herbeizubeschwören), niemand farmt wochenlang, um dieses eine Item zu bekommen (Ruf gibt's dank den vielen bunten Wappenröcken ja en mass), und das Leveln kann man insgesamt betrachtet kaum als Zeitaufwand ansehen.
Schade.

Und dann kommt noch dazu, dass bald viele viele Leute rumrennen werden, die überhaupt keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben - top.

Wird wohl nichtmehr lange dauern, bis man fertig equippte 85er Chars im Blizzard-Shop kaufen kann...


----------



## medusis24 (7. März 2012)

[QUOTE[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wird wohl nichtmehr lange dauern, bis man fertig equippte 85er Chars im Blizzard-Shop kaufen kann...[/font] ][/QUOTE]


Eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlechte Idee.Also wens das gibt würde ich sogar wieder richtig spass an Wow haben xD


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. März 2012)

Tirima schrieb:


> Aber es gibt da auch eine Schattenseite, und die ist nicht zu gering:
> Das Geld, welches Blizz da durch die Finger rinnt durch die gratis Erweiterungen, die Servertransfers, den Fraktionswechsel und und und... das muss auch woher kommen. Normale, nie inaktive Kunden bekommen bei der ganzen Aktion nichts und man könnte meinen, dass diese dann die Erweiterungen und die ganzen Kosten der Rückkehrer finanziert haben. Einige können sich da durchaus vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen.
> Für jemanden, der eine Rolle der Auferstehung versendet ist natürlich noch ein Flugreittier drinnen... naja, man soll nicht undankbar sein. Jeder aktive Spieler muss sich aber im klaren sein, dass er da von jedem Rückkehrer eine finanzielle Last trägt.



Das sehe ich anders. Zur Erklärung mal ein kleines Fallbeispiel:

Fall 1: Angenommen Blizz hätte die Aktion nicht durchgeführt. Dann ist alles so wie bisher, Blizz hat keinen Cent mehr in der Tasche. Es sind genausoviele Spieler auf den Realms unterwegs, es ist genauso leicht oder schwer Grp für Raids, RBG, Arena, etc zu finden.

Fall 2 : Blizz macht diese Aktion und XX Spieler kommen zu WOW zurück, die bereits vor längerer Zeit aufgehört haben, sich Cata nicht gekauft haben und es ohne die Aktion mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gemacht hätten. Diese Spieler kommen jetzt zurück und zahlen ab sofort wieder monatlich Geld an Blizz um wieder zu spielen. Davon profitiert Blizz und damit auch der Spieler der die ganze Zeit bezahlt hat und sich alles gekauft hat. Denn meine Meinung ist das je mehr Leute Blizz für WOW Geld geben (egal ob als monatliche Gebühr, für Erweiterungen, Pets, irgendwann vielleicht mal als F2P etc etc) desto größer sind die Chancen das WOW länger weiterentwickelt wird. Ich bin froh über jeden der zurück kommt.


----------



## Fallensteller (7. März 2012)

Hat einer die rolle schon bekommen? Weil ich gelesen habe das es bis zu 48 h dauern kann.  hat wer nen paar infos?

Mir wurde vor 5 min eine geschickt. Mal sehn wann ich annehmen kann 

Grüße
Fallensteller


----------



## Fallensteller (7. März 2012)

okay hat sich erledigt, habe gerade angenommen.

Fallensteller


----------



## Torode (7. März 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> Wird ja eigtl. nicht möglich sein, da man für MoP Level 90 sein muss und nicht Level 80 also haben die 85er eigtl. einen größeren Vorteil  ^^
> 
> Und wie sieht das nun mit dem Equip aus?
> Kriegt man da so ein "pow" wie der Dk, das das Eqiup dan "overpowered" ist, also 239 ((oder wie die Item-Stufe war) Ulduar25-Gear??)
> ...



Die Sache ist ja mittlerweile geklärt aber ich meinte das so, dass man einen 80er Monk gehabt hätte, wohingegen jeder andere zu MoP Release nur einen Level 1 Monk gehabt hätte und die RealmFirsts werden ja nach Klasse verteilt.



Ach btw: Werden die Rollen nur einmal am Tag verschickt weil das wär ja blöd für die süchtigen wie mich


----------



## Azerak (7. März 2012)

Naja grundsätzlich natürlich ganz nett,
auch wenn ich mir die Mounts lieber ingame erspielbar gewünscht hätte.

Nun habe ich noch nen alten Account von mir entdeckt. Abgelaufen am 29.10.2006 
Mal sehe was ich damit mache - mir selbst nen Mount zu kaufen kommt nicht in Frage.
hmm ^^


----------



## Shinoru (8. März 2012)

Hallo,


würde gern mal wissen, wenn man ein b-net hat wo 2 WoW Accounts drauf sind, kann man den beiden ne Rolle schicken ? Wenn ja, wie geht das ?

gruß


----------



## Chiary (8. März 2012)

Das sollte eigendlich kein Problem sein.

Du schickst über die Accountverwaltung eine Einladung an die Mailadresse, nimmst die Einladung an, wählst in der Accountverwaltung den entsprechenden Account aus und nimmst an.
Danach schickst Du ingame die 2. Einladung ebenfalls an die gleiche Mailadresse, nimmst auch diese an und wählst in der Accountverwaltung die 2. Einladung an.

Grundsätzlich sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren da die Rollen ja an die WoW Accounts gebunden sind, nicht an den B-Net Account.

Ob es wirklich zu 100% klappt kann ich Dir in etwa 60min sagen, dann habe ich eben genau diese Situation die Du hast nämlich durchgespielt.
Gestern den 1. Account reaktiviert und gleichen den 2. Account innerhalb des gleichen B-net Zugangs.


----------



## axeka (8. März 2012)

_Morgen kann mir einer von euch sagen wie lange das dauert bis mal so eine rolle bekommt ? , mir wurde sie gestern mittag geschickt von jemandem hier aus dem Forum. Aber bis jetzt habe ich weder eine Mail bekommen noch sehe ich was bei meinem  inaktiven Acc der schon 1 Jahr zu ist . _


----------



## Shinoru (8. März 2012)

ok dann sag ma bescheid...


----------



## Virikas (8. März 2012)

Auch noch ma ne Frage:
Hats schon wer probiert:
- Rolle schicken
- annehmen
- neuen Char erstellen
- neuen Char auf 80 beamen lassen

Gibt da leider widersprüchliche Aussagen zu


----------



## dannyl2912 (8. März 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Auch noch ma ne Frage:
> Hats schon wer probiert:
> - Rolle schicken
> - annehmen
> ...



Das geht, habe ich selbst schon mit meinem Zweit-Account gemacht, reaktiviert, Gamecard drauf, Char angelegt, Level Up im Account angefordert - Einloggen und fertig.


----------



## Mund0 (8. März 2012)

Sry falls das schon irgendwo stand. Geht das auch ohne WotlK zu haben? . Habe noch einen Uralt-Account mit Classic + BC.

MfG


----------



## Siderius (8. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird generell auf Cata geupdated. Egal welchen Stand du vorher hattest.


----------



## Mund0 (8. März 2012)

Wie lang dauert es im Schnitt bis die Einladung ankommt?


----------



## Siderius (8. März 2012)

Laut Blizz werden nur einmal am Tag die Einladungen verschickt. Also geh mal davon aus dass du die entweder heute oder spätestens morgen in deinem Email-Postfach hast.


----------



## Mund0 (8. März 2012)

Achso, dachte die meinen damit das man nur eine am Tag verschicken kann. Gut dann warte ich mal 24h .


----------



## Kalesia (8. März 2012)

Mund0 schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert es im Schnitt bis die Einladung ankommt?



bis zu 48 Stunden


----------



## Siderius (8. März 2012)

Kalesia schrieb:


> bis zu 48 Stunden




Das wäre das worst case szenario ;-)


----------



## Shinoru (8. März 2012)

wann kommt denn mal so ne email ? diese warterei hier ^^


----------



## DerFisch85 (8. März 2012)

Und die nächste Frage meinerseits...wenn mir jemand die Rolle aus dem Spiel heraus verschickt, während er/sie mit einem Twink auf "Server A" online ist, kann ich dann trotzdem zu seinem Main auf "Server B" transen?


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.


Bei Fragen - PM an mich


----------



## Dabears (8. März 2012)

Hab im ersten Post mal die Features geupdatet...da sind noch paar leckere Sachen bei gewesen für die Auferstandenen.


----------



## Tikume (8. März 2012)

Tirima schrieb:


> Aber es gibt da auch eine Schattenseite, und die ist nicht zu gering:
> Das Geld, welches Blizz da durch die Finger rinnt durch die gratis Erweiterungen, die Servertransfers, den Fraktionswechsel und und und... das muss auch woher kommen. Normale, nie inaktive Kunden bekommen bei der ganzen Aktion nichts und man könnte meinen, dass diese dann die Erweiterungen und die ganzen Kosten der Rückkehrer finanziert haben. Einige können sich da durchaus vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen.



In anderen MMO's gibt es für sowas schon lange ein Veteran Reward System.


----------



## vortigaunt (8. März 2012)

Da steht ja Upgrade auf Cata? Wird LK auch mitgenommen oder braucht der "geworbene" das auch mit dazu?


----------



## dannyl2912 (8. März 2012)

ist alles drin, was man braucht, also auch WotLK - Classic wurde ja schon auf das Battlechest (Classic+BC) mit Cata hochgestuft

@Mods 
ich wäre dafür, dass das Unter-Forum für das RDA vom Datum und Uhrzeit her rückwärts sortiert wird, da ich mittlerweile feststellen muss, dass manch einer mehrfach Threads erstellt und man selbst aber auch nicht pushen darf, denn soweit nach hinten blättert keiner


----------



## Shinoru (8. März 2012)

ich warte schon den ganzen tag das mal die email ankommt, bei wem ist das auch so?


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

Man braucht Kein WOTLK. Ich selber habe es mit einen Alten Acc gemacht der nur BC hatte und jetzt ist er auf Cata durch die aktion.Es kann aber bis zu 48 Stunden dauern bis man die einladung bekommt. Diese kommt dann aber auch nicht als Email sondern ist in der accountverwaltung zu sehen. Das sind meine erfahrungen.


----------



## Shinoru (8. März 2012)

weiß jemand woran es liegt das man nur eine Probeversion von Cata bekommt ?


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

ja erst wen man mindestens 1 Monat bezahlt soll es erst eine Vollwertiger cata Acc sein  habe ich so gehört bis dahin ist es ein Probe acc.


Was irgentwie blöd ist da man leider nicht über 80 Lvl kann was soll man also die 7 tage machen ? ok ich nutze gerade die zeit um meinen frischen 80 ger berufe zu farmen und einige ini abzurennen wegen den equip.


----------



## Shinoru (8. März 2012)

also wenn ich jetzt auflade, dann wird es ne vollversion ?


----------



## bsdayan (8. März 2012)

jup


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

bei mir es leider nicht so habe es mit Giropay bezahlt und es geht bei mir erst ab den 14.03.2012 weiter und jetzt ist mein acc noch cata testversion. vll ist es bei Gamecard ja anders


----------



## Diola (8. März 2012)

Sagt mal wie ist das, bekommt man das Mount nur zu einem Char oder wie?
Weil ich sehe hier Leute die spezielle Server und Fraktionen bewerben. Ich hätte bspw. Horde und Alli.


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

So weit ich das weiss bekommt das Mount nur der charackter der auch jemanden zurückgeholt hat man muss ja auswählen mit welschen char man die rolle verwenden möschte


----------



## Diola (8. März 2012)

...und der muss dann auf den selben Server wollen?

Hier habe ich grade noch gefunden: 
""[font="Arial,"]In der Battle.net-Accountverwaltung wählen Sie bitte den entsprechenden WoW-Account aus, von welchem Sie die Einladung verschicken möchten. Wählen Sie dann &#8222;Empfehlungen & Belohnungen&#8220; &#8211; &#8222;Rolle der Auferstehung&#8220; aus und geben dort bitte den Namen und die E-Mail-Adresse von Ihrem Freund ein.[/font]""

Demnach wählt man eben nicht den Char sondern den Account aus.


Andererseits wäre diese Frage und Antwort ja dann sinnlos:
""
*Kann man mehrere Reittiere für einen Account erhalten?*
[font=Arial,]Ja. Diese Belohnung können Sie für jeden Freund erhalten, der die oben erwähnten Kriterien erfüllt hat.""[/font]


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

ja gut  dann hatte ich mich vertan.Dachte halt weil man nen charackter asuwählen muss zum versenden der rolle


----------



## medusis24 (8. März 2012)

ich habe gerade mein mount eingelöst und musste einen charckter auswählen der das Mount bekommen soll jetzt gehts nich mehr also gehts doch nur für 1 char


----------



## ink0gnito (8. März 2012)

"Kann man mehrere Reittiere für einen Account erhalten? [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ja. Diese Belohnung können Sie für jeden Freund erhalten, der die oben erwähnten Kriterien erfüllt hat."[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Richtig lesen halt.[/font]


----------



## Eyora (9. März 2012)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, das in den ganzen Themen genau das gleiche drinsteht, sodass nur die Server und Fraktionen wechseln?

Wäre eine Liste mit den Charakteren, geordnet nach Server nicht sinniger, als hunderte von Themen mit demselben Inhalt?


----------



## DerFisch85 (9. März 2012)

DerFisch85 schrieb:


> Und die nächste Frage meinerseits...wenn mir jemand die Rolle aus dem Spiel heraus verschickt, während er/sie mit einem Twink auf "Server A" online ist, kann ich dann trotzdem zu seinem Main auf "Server B" transen?



Hat hier noch niemand Erfahrung und kann meine Frage beantworten?


----------



## medusis24 (9. März 2012)

glaube nicht da der jenige ja zu den getranzt wird der ihn eingeladen hat.


----------



## Enaq (9. März 2012)

Die Rolle der Auferstehung war sofort in meinem battle.net-Account unter Empfehlungen. Dachte auch, ich muß auf eine Email warten. Also Account --> WoW ---> Empfehlungen ---> Rolle der Auferstehung ---> einlösen ;-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. März 2012)

Shinoru schrieb:


> weiß jemand woran es liegt das man nur eine Probeversion von Cata bekommt ?



Du bekommst keine Probeversion von Cata. Es ist die Vollversion, allerdings nur mit sieben Tagen Spielzeit. Sobald du weitere Spielzeit bezahlst (und wenn es erst in einem halben Jahr ist), hast du wieder vollen Zugriff auf Cata.

Hab mir selbst eine Rolle auf einen Zweit-Classic-Acc geschickt. Angenommen -> eingeloggt -> neuen Char erstellt (war nur ein ehemaliger Bankchar mit nicht genehmer Klasse/Rasse auf dem Acc) -> ausgeloggt -> neuen Char auf 80 gepusht.

Neben Taschen, Gear und Skillung auch 75G Startgold auf dem Char. Nehme an, auch Glyphen drin. Hab ich nicht nachgeschaut. Keine Ahnung, ob ich diesen Acc nochmal wirklich spielen werde, die Zeiten des Dualboxens sind vorbei). Aber Cata-Erweiterung für lau hab ich erstmal mitgenommen (hab ich ja noch nicht mal auf meinem Hauptacc ;-) )


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. März 2012)

DerFisch85 schrieb:


> Hat hier noch niemand Erfahrung und kann meine Frage beantworten?



Habe ich noch nicht getestet, habe auch von keinerlei Einschränkungen gelesen.
Zur Not... Rollenverschicker erstellt sich einfach auf deinem Wunschserver einen Twink. Ich hab die Rolle über einen Level-29-Twink an meinen Zweitaccount geschickt. Da scheints keine Einschränkungen zu geben.


----------



## Atrokk (9. März 2012)

Wie sehe ich das mir jemand eine Rolle geschickt hat ?


----------



## DerFisch85 (9. März 2012)

Atrokk schrieb:


> Wie sehe ich das mir jemand eine Rolle geschickt hat ?



Accountverwaltung > Account > Empfehlungen & Belohnungen > Rolle der Auferstehung > Erhaltene Einladung


----------



## Otharia (10. März 2012)

kann ich auch einen neuen char erstellen den ich auf 80 booste? oder muss es ein bestehender sein ?


----------



## DerFisch85 (10. März 2012)

Otharia schrieb:


> kann ich auch einen neuen char erstellen den ich auf 80 booste? oder muss es ein bestehender sein ?



Kannst auch einen neuen Char erstellen und den boosten.


----------



## Otharia (10. März 2012)

DerFisch85 schrieb:


> Kannst auch einen neuen Char erstellen und den boosten.


 Danke


----------



## Swuush (12. März 2012)

funzt das ganze auch wenn ich mir nen neuen Account erstelle?

wahrscheinlich nicht oder


----------



## Dolzi (12. März 2012)

Swuush schrieb:


> funzt das ganze auch wenn ich mir nen neuen Account erstelle?
> 
> wahrscheinlich nicht oder



nur Accounts, die vor dem 4. März eingefroren wurden
außerdem musst du bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt mindestens 30 Tage lang ein aktives Abonnement besessen haben, was bedeutet --> 30 Tage gratis Spielzeit beim Kauf + 1 Monat Abonnement

dies bedeutet, dass du den Account spätestens Anfang Jänner erstellt haben musst, um überhaupt realistische Chancen zu haben an der Aktion teilzunehmen


----------



## floppydrive (16. März 2012)

Weiß einer wie lange ein Account kein Abo haben darf bis er die Rolle der Wiederauferstehung benutzen kann?


----------



## Midnightboy (16. März 2012)

30 tage lange darf er kein abo gehabt haben und eingefrohren worden sein ,das heist wenn du ihn im Feb. eingefrohren hast dast du ne chance


----------



## Midnightboy (16. März 2012)

Doppelpost sry


----------



## floppydrive (16. März 2012)

Wenn jetzt mein Account ausläuft kann mir dann jemand einen Monat später also eine Rolle geben?


----------



## Mähne (17. März 2012)

Wie schaut das mit dem 80er 4 free aus, muss ich ihn in den 7 freien Tagen erstellen und verfällt die Option irgendwann?



floppydrive schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt mein Account ausläuft kann mir dann jemand einen Monat später also eine Rolle geben?


Nein, dein Account muss vor dem 4. März abgelaufen sein um die Rolle der Auferstehung nutzen zu können.


----------



## Sascha45661 (20. März 2012)

Meine Frage dazu, Geht die RDA auch wenn der kumpel auf einen anderen server spielt? oder muss es der Selbe server sein?


----------



## Thalaan (4. April 2012)

die Rolle wirkt auf den Account nicht einzelne Chars.
Die auswahl von welchem Char/Server man eine verschickt hat lediglich damit zu tuen das dein Reaktivierter freund auf diesen Server auf diese Fraktion kostenlos 1 Char Transferieren kann.


----------



## Rasalas (14. April 2012)

heyho

mein kleiner Bruder und ich wollen wieder anfangen WoW zu spielen - beide Accounts wurden vor dem 4. März(?) eingefroren - sind also theoretisch beide berechtigt - kann mir jemand von euch die Frage beantworten, ob wir uns beide gegenseitig werben können?
Ich hätte auch noch nen Freund in Petto, der vor 2009 das letzte mal gespielt hat - wenns mit 2 Personen nicht klappt - klappts vllt mit 3 Personen?


----------



## DerChirurg (19. April 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir überlegt wieder anzufangen und habe mir, im Unwissen, alle fehlenden Addons gekauft -.- Da ist aber auch die Cataclysm Collectors Edition dabei. 
Da ein gratis level 80er ja auch nicht schlecht ist, wollte ich mir es nicht entgehen lassen, durch die Rolle wiederbelebt zu werden.

Jetzt die Frage:
Wenn ich den Key für die Cataclysm Erweiterung eingebe, bin ich dann noch berechtigt mich wiederbeleben zu lassen?
Und ist bei der Cataclysm Erweiterung auch gratis Spielzeit dabei? 

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Gwyddyn (17. Mai 2012)

Mist, 3 Jahre off, vor wenigen Tagen wieder Account aktiviert. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte...

Andererseits... ;-)


----------



## Rappi (18. Mai 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage. Hier in den Suchthreads ist immer der Server mitangegeben, auf dem man eine RDA sucht oder bietet.
Aber so wie ich die FAQ etc. verstanden habe, ist der Server doch egal für die Boni, oder? Also ich könnte mich doch auch von jemandem werben lassen, auf dessen Server ich gar keinen Charakter habe, nicht wahr?


----------



## RedDevil96 (21. Juni 2012)

Weiß einer wie das aussieht wenn wer seit dem 15. März , als mehr 3  Monate inaktiv ist?

Klar , es steht dort das mit dem 4. März , aber die Person ist ja nun auch über 2 monate inaktiv ?!

Kann ich die Person trotzdem "wiederholen" ?!


----------



## Gamelike (24. Juni 2012)

Kann mir einer die Rolle der auferstehung schicken mein charakter heißt bacardii und ist auf dem server wrathbringer danke im voraus =)


----------



## Sigmea (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe es antwortet mir jemand.

Mein Problem:

Auf meinem Battlenet-Account befinden sich 2 WoW-Accounts. Der eine ist die ganze Zeit aktiv und der andere seit Monaten inaktiv. Nun will ich, dass man mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt für meinen inaktiven Account. Geht das? Muss der, der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt meine email angeben oder den Namen es Chars + Server von dem inaktiven Account?

Falls das geht, kann mir jemand eine schicken?

Name: Marduk
Server: Mug'thol

email: hendrik.lotro@web.de

Mir wäre es lieber wenn man mir eine Email schickt.

Danke 


PS: Wielange dauert es bis man eine Email bekommt? Habt gehört, dass die nur stündlich bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Pantherkrieger (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auf der Blizzard Seite gesehen, dass die Neue RDA nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gültig ist. Allerdings konnte ich keine genauen Angaben zu diesem Zeitraum finden. Könnte ihr mir sagen ob er noch läuft, wie lange er noch läuft oder ob er ggf. schon vorbei ist? 

Schon einmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Xzyri (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange es ca. dauert, bis die Rolle da ist?

Danke im voraus für die Antworten.

grüße


----------



## izzu (12. August 2012)

bitte rolle an
Name: izzu
Server: arthas
fraktion: ally


----------



## baju-jo (26. August 2012)

hi,

ist das switchen eines 85er chars auf den server des werbenden ebenfalls möglich?

gruß,
baju


----------



## ameto (2. September 2012)

Suche Rolle der Auferstehung.......

 Server: Blutkessel PvP
 Fraktion: Horde
 Charname: Respector

billy-boii@hotmail.de


----------



## pill0815 (2. September 2012)

Schön das ich vor meiner account Reaktivierung hier reingeschaut habe.
Mach mich gleich auf die Suche nach nem invite.


----------



## Koshdrago (5. September 2012)

ne frage, wenn mein account vor 3 jahren gesperrt wurde wegen nicht eingelöster lastschrift, kann ich dann auch reine rolle erhalten?


----------



## CoR321 (11. September 2012)

Moin,
Kurze Frage  Angeommen ich warte jetzt noch eine gute Woche bis zur Reaktivierung meines Accounts. Könnte ich dann direkt instant einen Mönch auf lvl 80 setzen lassen?

MfG


----------



## DevilRon (21. September 2012)

hat jemand noch eine Rolle für einen Hordler aus Tirion?


----------



## Kalzoo (1. Oktober 2012)

Suche eine Rolle auf dem Server Wrathbringer für nen Hordle, Ally geht auch gibt ja Fraktionswechsel


----------



## jedom (3. Oktober 2012)

Versende gern Rolle der Auferstehung. Am besten fix per pm anschreiben


----------



## Cloudius (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe Rollen im Angebot, spiele derzeit auf dem Server Eredar, aber für den 80er Char des Auferstandenen ist dies ja irrelevant!


----------



## Mayermusic (21. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir bitte einer eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken

E-mail: foritrade@googlemail.com


----------



## Trisch (3. November 2012)

Ich glaub ich könnte uch ne Auferstehungsrolle brauchen...

schon erledigt


----------



## Doodless (13. April 2013)

Moinsäään,
Ich würd auch ne Rolle nehmen bin auf der ewigen Wacht Allianzseite


----------



## Exolio (8. Mai 2013)

Mal eine Frage:
Wenn mein Account ist im Januar ausgelaufen ist, ich allerdings die 7 Gratis-Tage benutzt habe die ich von Blizzard angeboten bekommen habe,
werden diese dann bei der 90 Tage Frist mitgerechnet oder ignoriert ?


----------



## Nahormy (6. Juni 2013)

Ich nehme mal an das die 7 Tage mitgerechnet werden, aber wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst kannst du doch eben nen Anruf bei Blizz machen, ist kostenlos und geht schnell.


----------



## SlimKD (18. Juli 2013)

Huhu! würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine schicken könnte, wenn das noch geht. Empress auf Area 52 wäre diejenige welche


----------



## Nik1171 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche jemanden der sich von mir werben lassen will. Ich habe viel spaß am spielen und bin oft online. Ich spiele horde auf dem server kult der verdammten. ich helfe gerne wenn fragen aufkommen und bin auch ansonsten ein ganz lustiger Knabe. 

Wenn du Lust ahst mit mir zusammen zu spielen dann adde mich doch einfach in Skype: nikals16

mfg. Nik


----------



## zoizz (4. Dezember 2013)

Was bekommt der Werber eigentlich fürs werben?


----------



## Derulu (20. Februar 2014)

Aus gegebenen Anlass (Ende der Rolle) schließe und entkopple ich diesen Sticky


----------

